# Links Italy Serie A club sites / news



## A_Skywalker (Mar 18, 2009)

*Italy Serie A club sites*

Atalanta
Bologna
Cagliari
Catania
Chievo
Fiorentina
Genoa
Inter
Juventus
Lazio
Lecce
Milan
Napoli
Palermo
Reggina
Roma
Sampdoria
Siena
Torino
Udinese

*Other Useful sites*

Gazetta news
Calcio Toscano


----------

